# Mattresses in Burstner vans



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Does anyone know who makes the mattresses used in Burstner vans and it they are available to the general public?


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

If it's just a new mattress you need then the usual way is to buy a normal size memory foam one and get the breadknife out.
If it's for another reason then ignore the above.

Mike


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks Mike - its my sister who wants to know she has a Chausson with twin beds which are ok but she much preferred the mattresses on her old van which was a Burstner - I think they were memory foam but she thought she may be able to order them via the internet . Marie


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I agree that the Burstner has that soft touch with a firm base. I have just tried to recapture that exact effect by buying a 1" covered memory foam 'topper' for £25 off Ebay. This is the nearest I can get without buying a new Burstner Mattress for my Dethleffs which will not be cheap.
The effect using this topper on my firm mattress is close to perfect.

Alan


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

We used a company in Hartlepool that specialises in mattresses for yachts. They can make any size or shape and will make a zip on/off cover to fit. 
They have a range of foam products and we chose a hard base with a 50mm memory foam top layer. They drilled holes across the hard foam in the area where your shoulders rest to give a little more "give".
They made it to fit the oddly shaped transverse bed in our previous Rapido for £150 complete. 
Pm me if you want their details and I will look them out. 
No link with the owners - just satisfied customers.


----------

